# bhyve + NetBSD 9.0



## rootbert (Mar 14, 2020)

after having spent some hours to try to get NetBSD installed in a bhyve vm I'd like to ask here if anyone has managed to do so and wants to share the config?
The furthest I came was the UEFI installer image booting roughly half a second ("one screen of kernel logs") and then bhyve aborting with a segmentation fault, no matter what config options I have tried ... any help appreciated ;-)


----------



## rootbert (Mar 15, 2020)

funny for an os that promotes itself as "of course it runs NetBSD" it is the only BSD that does not run on my celeron J1900 based fanless server, however, it works on my workstation (ryzen 3700). I haven't had a NetBSD install since 1.6, and just wanted to add it to my zoo of virtualized operating systems, but it is not so important to mee to invest more time in it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2020)

Have you tried with sysutils/vm-bhyve?









						Supported Guest Examples · churchers/vm-bhyve Wiki
					

Shell based, minimal dependency bhyve manager. Contribute to churchers/vm-bhyve development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## rootbert (Mar 16, 2020)

yes, tried that also


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 22, 2020)

rootbert said:


> yes, tried that also


sysutils/vm-bhyve is indeed the solution. You have to use sysutils/grub2-bhyve to boot it like the default netbsd template of sysutils/vm-bhyve does.

For example: `doas vm create -t netbsd -s 30G netbsd`

The same for OpenBSD: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bhyve-how-to-install-openbsd.76502/#post-474959

Make sure you copied the templates from sysutils/vm-bhyve's examples.

Check this guide, it's useful: http://srobb.net/vm-bhyve.html


----------

